# Vintage Vizsla Field Trial Video



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://youtu.be/PfxEsgRdxfs

Vintage Vizsla field trial pictures from the 60's though the 80's. 

Enjoy. Diane Boggs and the Boggs family go back to the earliest days of Vizslas in the US.

Happy trials and trails,

RBD


----------

